# using Lowes edge precision flooring



## Floorwizard

It's an interesting product. the worst problem I have seen, is that the grout lines are not always perfect, as they would be if you used spacers.


----------



## zippyfear

*My experience.*

Edge Flooring. What a great idea.

you might want to check what others had to say about this stuff, but this is my experience with it.. you can find other comments here - 

John Bridge Tiling Forum - Edge Flooring 

What a great idea this stuff is.. unfortunately, that's where the positive comments end.

I was at Lowes picking out tile for our master bathroom when my wife commented on spending a little extra on Edge flooring to help to save myself some labor. It seemed like a good idea.. I didn’t really mind the tiling or grouting, but was not looking forward to laying backerboard necessary as it was going to be a second floor installation.

The room is roughly 80 sq ft.

Here is a summary of the problems I had.

The sections being 2 sq feet instead of 1 required a little more planning and thought each time one was placed. I’ve done rooms with real tile before, and it’s mark, cut, and place. But with the edge flooring (maybe I was just getting tired) several times I measured and cut right, but realized when I tried to place the tile that I had cut it with the tongue and grooves on the wrong end.

Even if I chalk that up as my inexperience.. it was still frustrating – Each incorrect cut cost me $6.80, although in some instances I was able to reuse some of the incorrectly cut pieces.

Of concern to me is the way the tiles near the sides tend to rest higher than the main part of the floor.. because the floor sits on padding, it only makes sense that the tiles on the end are not compressing the padding as much. When stepped on those tiles noticeably depress. Not sure the result of this in the long term or not but it does not happen at all with real tile.

The saw and jigsaw blades were a waste of money.. the jigsaw blade lasted through 3 tiles before the cutting edge was nothing more than a bare strip of metal. The saw blade wasn’t any better than a diamond blade that I had for cutting, so I returned the blades and used the diamond one.

The door frame strips didn’t work correctly. Someone else had mentioned how they had to ‘rig’ it to work. Here’s the problem with the frame strips. They are designed to go from a lower surface to a higher (the higher being the tile). I can assume that it would have worked correctly if the previous flooring was laminate even with my old carpet and I was installing ON TOP of the laminate. (thus making the new surface higher).. But it seems to me the more common situation is to remove the old stuff (I had carpet in the room previously). Once installed the carpet is nearly the same level as the tile.. What Edge should do is have a door strip for each circumstance. I would have preferred to have the edge strip snap down over the edge of the carpet to hold it in place.

Grout. Wow.. This needs to really be a message all in itself. How bad is this stuff?

30 Sq Ft per can?!?! Anyone get that? I managed to get 19 Sq Feet for the first THREE cans.. Although, here’s a tip if you are insistent on using Edge flooring.. The Lowes had 2 types of cans.. I only assume now that one is maybe a newer design? The first set of cans I had had a white tip. The ones with the white tip came out way to quick at first. Sputtered in the middle, and then nearly quit working. I returned all of those and got the ones with the green tips on them, and the grout appears to come out a little more consistent. I haven’t completed the install yet so I’m not sure if this is what I will find with all the green tipped cans.

All in all with the project complete, it took me 14 cans to fill 88 Sq Ft of tile.. ($140 worth of grout) although alot of the cans I returned for a refund because only half the grout would come out. This is probably not typical because I had alot of corners and edges that needed to be filled. If the room had been 9x10 it would not have been nearly as bad.

Then there is the issue with the grout sinking into the crack. What’s going on with that? It looks like I’ll need to cover the entire floor twice with grout.. I’ll say that grouting with real tiles is a WHOLE LOT easier.. I could grout a whole floor with real grout in fraction of the time, and I’m just a home do-it-yourselfer.

I also want to mention that the Lowes I had originally purchased the tile was $34.50 per case ($3.40 per sq ft). But when I went to another to pick up an extra case they had it at $29.50 per case ($2.90 per sq ft). The first one refunded me the difference.. but thought that was weird as the less expensive Lowes didn’t have it on sale or clearance.. it was just their normal price.

-Zippyfear.


----------



## lowes#1fan

*Edge Flooring*

I sale Edge flooring, and have come to this conclusion. 

Edge flooring is a awsome product. It should not be attempted by those who can only install peal and stick vinyl sqares.(if you know what i mean) I have people who have no problem with this prodct then i have people who can not figure it out. This is a great item if you know what your doing. Beside its a brand new company with an idea we all wish we would have thought of.


----------



## Benhamcarpetguy

lowes#1fan said:


> I sale Edge flooring, and have come to this conclusion.
> 
> Edge flooring is a awsome product. It should not be attempted by those who can only install peal and stick vinyl sqares.(if you know what i mean) I have people who have no problem with this prodct then i have people who can not figure it out. This is a great item if you know what your doing. Beside its a brand new company with an idea we all wish we would have thought of.


It's a new product that the company released before it was properly tested. There are countless problems to be found on the internet with this stuff. C'mon, a floating ceramic tile? Lowe's, at least the ones I've spoken to, have quit selling this stuff installed. What's that tell ya? They don't want the problems either. 

You're not the district rep are you?

skeptical,
Don


----------



## Teetorbilt

I'm all over the web and I hear a lot of comments like zippy's and none like lowe's#1fan.


----------



## wingam00

From talking with the flooring guys at my Lowes, they report a lot of problems with this type flooring. A good idea but just does not work like planned. The gouting is the biggest complain. I would stay away for this flooring product.


----------



## Linda

*We installed Edge this weekend*



wingam00 said:


> From talking with the flooring guys at my Lowes, they report a lot of problems with this type flooring. A good idea but just does not work like planned. The gouting is the biggest complain. I would stay away for this flooring product.


We bought the tiles last week and at that time, Lowes was pulling some of their tiles off the shelf and returning to the vendor due to the cracking, etc. However, the tiles we bought are supposedly ok. 

We found the circular saw worked just fine, but the jigsaw blade left something to be desired. We stripped it the first time we cut a sharp curve. However, Lowes took the whole set back without argument and replaced it. We tiled an approx 200 sq ft kitchen, and nothing cracked while we were cutting or laying the tile.

Using the product was harder than it looked, but nothing I wouldn't put down to inexperience. The grout definitely doesn't go as far as claimed.

In any case, so far so good. I guess the test will be when we put the appliances back on the floor. If anything untoward happens, I will repost.


----------



## jproffer

Have you put the refridgerator or stove back in your 200 SF kitchen yet? If not, I wish you luck when you do. You may want to put down some 3/4 plywood so the tiles will only crack under the appliances(hopefully). Damn that sounds condescending, but it's not meant to be, I truly do wish you luck. I've never used Edge myself, but I did read about 50 or so pages on John Bridge on the subject and I would guess that 99.9% of the comments made were....ummm.....negative, to say the least. I saw more than once..."DON'T USE EDGE FLOOR TILE...CRACKS...CRACKS...CRACKS". In fact I think that's the name of that thread, "DON'T USE EDGE FLOOR TILE".

At any rate, good luck with yours.

 I stopped reading your post too early, I see now that you haven't put the app. back in yet. Let us know how it goes, good or bad.


----------



## devildog83

*Edge Floor Tile - JUNK!!!!*

I installed this product in Aug 2004. I have a lot of construction experience and knew what I was doing. I chose it because of the minimal shift in floor elevation that it creates. My floor had the appropriate thickness and levelness. The tiles themselves are relatively simple to install in a perfectly square room. Most of us don't have rooms like that. Regardless, the process isn't that bad. The grout has been covered many times. It flows too fast, doesn't get near the advertised coverage and leaves a nasty stick residue that has to be scrubbed up tile by tile. Over the last year I have replace 60% of the tile from cracking. I take the broken tiles and load them in an original box and return them, always no questions asked. Lowes knows the product is crap.

If you have made the mistake of installing this floor, I'd recommend changing tiles in batches because the replacement techique requires that you cut the tounge and groove off of one side and even if you get a tight fit, that tile will still bounce up and down making it more suceptible to cracking and it damages the pseudo grout. When batch changing, you reduce the number of tiles that need the tounge and groove cut off, although the wife isn't happy when you rip out half of the floor and you will have the additional cost and headache of regrouting. But the flooring is more stable this way.

Installing this product was a monumental mistake. CRACK CRACK CRACK.


----------



## animaldoc

My wife and I bought the Edge Precision Tiles on clearance at Lowes at $2.43 per box and were excited to put it in our kitchen. Then I started reading all the posts online about how terrible it was and how much it cracks. I am thinking about returning the tiles before I spend a bunch of money on their underlayment and grout and then have the tiles crack. However, I had a couple questions first. Is the underlayment really necessary, or could we just put the tiles on the concrete subfloor? Also, has anyone tried using regular grout with these tiles or would it be bad because of the backerboard? As you can see, I'm trying to find a way to install this tile without spending a lot of money on their other products so if it does crack we would only waste our time installing it. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Animaldoc


----------



## Floorwizard

I would be willing to bet that if you do not use their products, the chances of failing will be more likely.

Although you may discover something good  !?!


----------



## devildog83

Edge gave me a full refund for my for my floor with zero hassle and admitted that the original product was severely flawed.. All I had to do was provide the receipt. They claim to have redesigned the product for greater reliability. Unfortunately I had the task of ripping it out, but at least I got my money back minus my personal labor costs. My local Lowes said that they threw all stock of the old tile in the dumpster at the direction of Edge. I could never recommend this product.


----------



## Handyman_28555

*Edge Precision*

DevilDog,
We saw your post on Edge Precision, and we need some info. We installed 4 bathrooms and 1 kitchen for our company. We have receipts, all are cracking and need re-done. I took my reciepts to Edge Precison, they are willing to give us more tile, not to give us our money back. Can you tell us who you contacted to get your money back? We are already going to loose about 3000.00 in labor to pull up all these jobs and reinstall them, not to mention the material costs we are incurring.
We are about suicidal over this...please let us know how you were able to get some monetary compensation..
Thank You,
Rick-The HandyMan


----------



## R&D Tile

It's no longer available, thank god, they pulled it off the market and sold what they had left to a big box discount store, should have just tossed it in the garbage out back.:wallbash:

I would rip it all up and place it in carts and roll it up to the return desk with your reciept and demand a refund, seeing they can't replace it anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## tonyl

*oh oh, I may have just screwed up*

I was at Lowes yesterday and I thought I made a great "snap" purchase. They were closing out a bunch of Edge flooring. I purchased 1000 Sq ft. of it for $100 - a dollar a box. Got the underlayment for a buck a roll, and the grout for $0.37 a can. (All the rest of what they were selling was gone in about 10 minutes.)

I was going to use it in my apartment above my garage that I am in the process of building. 

But, after reading this thread I am considering not using it. Has anyone had a good experience with the stuff? The stuff cost me less that $200.


----------



## ron schenker

I'll take it off your hands for $17.00:laughing:


----------



## R&D Tile

$17.00?, are you nuts,:no: you'd have to pay me to come get it, then I would have to charge you the dump fee as well.:laughing:


----------



## lebeau3d

*Need advise on Edge Tile*

I bought Edge Tile on clearance at Lowes. They told me it had issues but at the price and and my inexperience, i thought it would be easier to install. I have a 3x4 Front door entry area that I was going to put this tile down and a 5x8 back door area that I was going to do the same. The back door area will require some cutting of the tile.

I have never installed tile before, and I am optimistic most of the time and think I can do anything.

I have spent $90 on the materials

Am I stupid to try to install and use this tile? Should I just put linolium in these areas?

This is for a rental house that I am redoing with new carpet and linoleum and after that I am putting the house up for sale.

If I trash all the materials and don't use this tile, can I make a diamond ring out of the saw blade?


----------



## skirov

*so far so good*

I guess I am one of the few that might have a good word for this product. In a summary: do not follow the installation instructions, do not use the underlayment and you should be fine. I have a relatively small kitchen (approx 120 sq ft. floor). I put the tiles with my wife approx 3 weeks ago, moved a huge whirlpool refr. (and we were not very gentle) and so far nothing cracked. My 2 cents: do not put anything between the floor's plywood (I assume that is what you have) and the tiles. Make sure the floor is not wobbly. If the floor makes noises try to fix it. Do not be pedantic, just do your best. 1 hr shoould be enough to prepare the floor. GLUE the tiles to the floor!!! Use for example underlayment glue (Liquid Nails make such a glue, others as well). Put enough of it on the tile, put in place and leave for at least 4-5 hours (but best 24 hrs). There should not be any moving tiles- if there are you can try to drill holes between the tiles and fill them with expanding wood glue (Bull, Gorilla, etc.). This worked great for me. The grout is hard to put, but is somewhat flexible, so it will not crack when floor moves (and if you do not have concrete it will move). Overall I think this is a great product, but the way it is prtrayed is completely inadequate.
BTW, I am buying these tiles for 30 USD if you still have them if you pay the transport. And if you use my technique and you succeed you owe me 17 bucks as well .
Oh and the underlayment is great, but not for tiles- I already used mine and I am buying if you are selling:laughing:. What discount store got those tiles you were saying ?:yes:


----------



## skirov

*cutting*

Oh, and you can cut these tiles with a wet saw- do not listen to EDGE. If you have to cut very narrow pieces you may have a problem, but you will be introuble no matter what tile and how you cut it


----------



## notsohandy

*I am looking for help with the warranty issue*

I contacted Edge and they gave me the run around. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks




devildog83 said:


> Edge gave me a full refund for my for my floor with zero hassle and admitted that the original product was severely flawed.. All I had to do was provide the receipt. They claim to have redesigned the product for greater reliability. Unfortunately I had the task of ripping it out, but at least I got my money back minus my personal labor costs. My local Lowes said that they threw all stock of the old tile in the dumpster at the direction of Edge. I could never recommend this product.


----------



## skirov

*Do you have some tiles that are OK?*

If you are close I might be willing to buy those. I am in Central NJ.


----------



## polar

*Edge flooring Warranty*

I just called the lowes in our area and spoke to the flooring manager. They told me that if I purchased the flooring before April 2005, that there was a pretty good chance for a refund. The company had supposedly improved the product after that date. As was mentioned before, Lowes no longer carries the product. The manager told me that if I can find the receipts (which I have), they will fight for me and that I had a pretty good chance of getting a refund. I installed my flooring in my kitchen in Aug 2004 and it is cracking all over the place. The grout is also cracking.

I will post the my experience with Lowes. Hopefully, they will come through.

By the way, thanks for all of your postings. I thought I had done something wrong during installation but it appears I have not.


----------



## Leigh

Skirov, I have 27 boxes of tile and 8 rolls of underlayment. Were you serious that you may be interested in buying. I can even deliver, I'm from SE PA. Let me know


----------



## mamas_llamas

Good luck with Edge. Our experience was horrible. We bought enough boxes to do our kitchen, dining room, and bathroom along with all the grout, underlayment, blades, and spacers-over $1,000! We followed the directions carefully. It wasn't one week before CRACK CRACK CRACK and every day since new cracks. Some tiles are so bad they are starting to crumble. Right now almost half of all the tiles have cracks in them. So we get ahold of Edge. We emailed our receipt for everything but the saw blade. We bought that a day or two later but didn't think to save that one. The customer service rep said we HAD to have this receipt. I scanned and emailed a pic of the saw blade. I said that I would mail her the actual blade so they could see the wear and tear on it if they wanted. Not good enough for them. They also had us dig out a whole, uncut, uncracked tile and mail it to them. (This costs about $20 by the way due to the special packing necessary.). They said they would test it. They never got back to us until we went back to Lowes and starting complaining. (Lowes had been trying to find the saw blade purchase in their records and the manager called Edge to find out if this was ABSOLUTELY as necessary as we had been told.) Then they called us (the same day) and said the tile had passed all their tests-meaning there was nothing wrong with our tiles. I asked how our floor could be so cracked and what about the 25 year warranty? Well, the warranty says if it passes their test, then you are screwed basically. As far as the cracks, who knows why they are there? This customer service rep kept trying to trip me up-did you install cabinets over it? an island? appliances? (???) how did you find out if your floor was level? (we used a level-duh). In the meantime she is carrying on a conversation with someone else in the midst of our conversation with no "if you please" or "excuse me" in sight. (The Lowes manager later told me she did the same thing to him. Great customer service, eh?) I asked several times to speak with her supervisor and kept getting a real runaround-"There's just two of us in this department". Finally I said do you have a supervisor, yes or no. But the supervisor was no help. She said the cracks were probably caused by "environmental reasons" in our home but she couldn't give me any example of what this meant. (I had already been told that there was no water damage noted in the test. My home is pretty normal-temperature, humidity, and who knows?) I invited them to come to my home and check it out but of course they refused. One thing is -gasp- we have a frige in our kitchen. CRACK CRACK CRACK. In the powder room, there was nothing besides people on it. (They tried to trip me up with Is there a vanity? A pedestal sink? No and no.) Crack. Crack. Oh yeah. If you don't know if all your tile came from the same lot, the warranty is void too. So I hope you saved all your boxes for proof. Most of ours had already been dumped- who saves all the boxes??? Tiles from different lots may not be compatible with each other so can cause cracking (I was informed). So I didn't have proof of this either-void the warranty. This warranty is so full of loopholes, I could strain my spaghetti in it. THEN they tried to blame it all on Lowes. They packed their palletes too high and reboxed and sold damaged material. I-gasp- had bought some things on clearance! The customer service rep implied that this meant I intentionally had gone out to buy substandard material. Lowes, by the way, doesn't carry their product any more so this is probably why this woman began listing all the stores within a 100 mile radius that carries their product like I'd want to buy more of that crap. Good luck


----------



## mamas_llamas

*No Edge*

Oh yeah. I asked what kind of tests were run on my tile, what the range of the tests were, and how my tile fell within their parameters. Wanna guess what the answer was? They wouldn't give me ANY information concerning the tests. What reputable company using reputable tests would refuse to give this information? Isn't that ridiculous? Do you think they even ran any tests?


----------



## Edge Of Insanity

*SNAP-CRACKLE -POP ( The sound of my new edge floor in the morning)*

Total Shipwreck 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As a confident career I.T Recruiter I was assured even I had the cognitive and motor skills neeeded for any product surnamed "Real Tile Without The Mess"

Sadly the surname should have been "Real Mess Without The Tile" as that is the end result of over a weeks labor-Endless frustration at every point of the damn process and-Shelling out A Grand!!

I caught this crap on sale at $9.70 a box or 1/3 of the original price.
Always the skeptic I talked to 3 different people in the flooring department over a half dozen visits to buy other items. Only after hearing positive remarks and uniform remarks from all did I light the fuse on my own destruction.

That was July 2006

Despite the living Hell of laying this "Do it youself Nightmare" I must say my Wife was quite pleasantly surprised at the new "Venician Sand" ceramic tile floor throughout over 70% of our home.

We actually had a great many compliments from friends, family and visitors.

It goes without saying that I of course gave myself a silent pat on the back and managed my best Tim Allen "Home Improvement" Pre-mordial grunt with each remark!!

There was absolutely no issue for over a month.

Sept 2006

Then one day a small crack appeared which caught my eye. Immediately I gathered the usual suspects ...my 3 children and demanded to know who had hit the GD floor with a hammer?

No takers....Mad as Hell no resolution. One tile big deal...

Literally within 5 weeks ..each day another 5 or 10 cracks.
To this date there are single tiles in the floor with as many as 15-20 cracks which look like they have been smashed with the head of a 20 pound sledgehammer.

This crap is like a ticking time bomb.

I took about 100 digital pictures burned them to a CD and made copies of over $900 Dollars of cash reciepts ..blown on underlayment-hair mouse ....er I mean grout and snappy crappy tiles.

I went directly to Lowes and as I expected was initially given the shove off by a sickningly sweet and terribly indifferent custom service woman of 20 ish who had not a clue about a damn thing.

Upon my adamant insistence I was soon face to face with the store manager.

The speed with which this guy moved this to his office without a question was stunning and re-inforced to my mind that this was certainly not the first time Lowes has fielded this ball.

Another manager was called in and the manager of the flooring installation for the store for the support of a very-very weak effort at turning my wrath toward the manufacturers. This was solidly stamped out when I pointed out this was a "Lowes Exclusive".

My Dad who is a retired contractor was bit more direct and I believe the term "lawsuit" made its entrance into the conversation. 

Long story short-Within 5 minutes the manager was laying the full re-imbursment on the table to clear the slate.

At which time my Dad who I surrendered the helm to pointed out "That would really be great...let me tell you what would really be greater than that...how about you re-imburse the cost of time and effort for this installation...AND the extra cost of having to install the same floor a second time!!"

"Or if you don't want to do that ...we will be perfectly happy with you sending your own crew out and installing flooring of our choice that is in the same category of pre-sales cost to your store?"

These remarks were less questions and more direct demands by my Dad.

The flooring install manager was standing in my living room within 30 minutes -snapping his own digital pictures. When queried he would NEVER admit to knowing about any issues with this product.

While he was questioning about not really understanding how tile could just break through normal usage the VERY tile he was standing on snapped down the middle with a sound like a firecracker!!

We could not have asked for a better exclaimation mark on the statement.

I wish i had a digital picture of his face in that rather awkward instant.

HA-HA.

This afternoon 2 business days later the Installation crew called to make an appointment to estimate the new floor.

From all the signs I can read they are going to make things right...

One way or the other.

I will keep everyone posted as this thing gets resolved.

PS: At one point I was kicking myself for not waiting to buy this stuff...On a trip a week or so before the trouble began I saw a guy buy a whole pallet of "Florence basil" for $75.00 out on the parking lot of the store.

"No known Issues "

Right!!


----------



## Edge Of Insanity

*Class Action*

 Update:


Have been dealing all week with my local LOWES in Mesquite, Texas with the promise of a resolution by today.

Instead LOWES now has shifted the blame and the problem to Edge in Dalton GA.

I also as others have now been told to pull up a tile from the hundred + in the 4 rooms of my home and ship it to the manufacturer for testing.

Somehow the scientific research analysis which could not initially disqualify this rubbish in the first place is going to magically determine the cause of this damage. My gut feel is the fault is going to land squarely on me.

From the postings I have found all over the internet I can see this is going nowhere now!

I am interested in communicating with others in this sinking ship to determine if there is seriously enough support for class action against both Edge Flooring and Lowes as an associated party to this bull************.

Lowes has been aware of this issue and has sold it in Texas until August of this year. I guess they had to try to recoup some of their own cost of stocking this trash but its blood money to lay this on their faithful patrons.

I welcome any serious response.

JB Brown
[email protected]


----------



## mamas_llamas

*No more Edge*

Good luck with that test I'm sure it will be fair and scientific. :laughing: If you read my post, the rep wouldn't even tell me what the tests were!


----------



## Paul1971

*Edge flooring what a JOKE*

I purchased EDGE flooring in March of 2004. Soon after, there is a tile where the grout err.... Hair Mousse has cracked, when you walk on the tile it goes down. This in a fairly small bathroom less than 80 S.F. I would like to somehow put something below the tile, between the concrete floor and the fake floor to prevent this from happening. The thought of tearing this out and going after lowes makes me want to puke. :furious:


----------



## Paul1971

Instead of wood glue, can I use a epoxy based adshesive to keep a problematic tile from bouncing? There is concrete under the edge floor.


----------



## mamas_llamas

*Edgeless Forever*

Paul,
2 things
1. since you bought your tile in 2004, Lowes might be more helpful than you might guess. This tile was "first generation" and was known to be bad by all. You might even want to give Edge a try since you had this tile. Worth a try.

2. Go to http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=30921&highlight=edge+flooring. There's about 28 pages about Edge-mostly bad. But I think someone mentioned an alternate method of attachment. (Just so you know, it will VOID the warranty if you do so).

good luck


----------



## rachel

*Class Action Against Edge*

I would be interested in being a part of any class action lawsuit against Edge Flooring. I spent weeks and weeks cutting and laying edge tiles in my foyer, kitchen, hall and bathroom. I have grouted and regrouted and regrouted again. I thought maybe I was just completely incompetant until I read all these postings that could be story of my life. I wish I knew 6 months ago what I know now. I don't even have any receipts so I have little hope for any refunds or replacements. I wonder if whatever edge products I have purchased using my Lowe's charge card can found in their records. I feel really stupid and cheated.


----------



## Pamela N

*Over the Edge*

Like so many of you that have written here, I've had nothing but problems with the Edge flooring we put in our mudroom and powder room. We purchased and installed it in December of 2004. We contacted Edge just recently in hopes of getting some compensation but of course they want to give you more of their "snappy crappy" product and only after you send it in for 'testing'. Plus the tile we purchased is no longer available. Like another thread I read here, they tried giving us the "did you put a vanity on it?" Of course!! We totally remodelled both of those rooms so pulled everything out and stained new trim, doors and everything to go with our tile selection. The vanity in the powder room is small. It weighs less than most full-grown men and the weight is distributed further as well!! The thing that bugs me is that we told Lowe's exactly what we were planning on doing. Talked to several different sales people in fact and received nothing but encouragement. Six months later they are not getting in any new product and are trying to liquidate what they have!! That tells me that they had to know there was a problem. 

When I asked Edge why Lowe's no longer carries their product they told me it was because " Lowe's doesn't like the new color palette " ha ha !!!

I'm going to try to talk to someone at Lowe's and Edge again tomorrow to see if I can make any headway in getting reimbursed for the product. I know I'll hae to eat all other costs. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marybbp

*thanks for the warnings*

WOW...yesterday placed my first order for 4 boxes of Edge flooring, saw blades, grout, etc. Needlesstosay...I just called the salesperson and CANCELED my order. I am so glad I found this site before the order was filled. Does anyone know of another ceramic tile product that is easy to lay over an existing vinyl floor? 

THANKS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## R&D Tile

marybbp said:


> WOW...yesterday placed my first order for 4 boxes of Edge flooring, saw blades, grout, etc. Needlesstosay...I just called the salesperson and CANCELED my order. I am so glad I found this site before the order was filled. Does anyone know of another ceramic tile product that is easy to lay over an existing vinyl floor?
> 
> THANKS!!! :thumbsup:


You did?, they discontinued that crap.:thumbup:


----------



## dereka

*Do not even think about buying Edge flooring*

I installed the Edge flooring 6 months ago in my kitchen. The installation was easy, the floor looked great till yeasterday when I accidently spilled some water on the floor when cleaning diswasher. The water must have gotten underneath the tiles and dispite that I wiped out the moisture imedietly withing couple of hours the baseboard to which the tiles were glued started swelling up and 1/3 of my kitchen tiles is fractured and distroyed. In two hours $800 of material and 3 days of my labor is gone.


----------



## heymoej

*edge flooring class action suit?where do i sign up?*

we did our front foyer & hallway including kitchen & another hallway leading to & including the laundry room & bathroom done in edge flooring.its been a year & yes we have cracks!what to do?also looking for beach grout to regrout bad areas & to finish grouting for lack of buying enough of it because it does not go near as far as claimed!,if you have any please post up!trying to make a bad thing good


----------



## newwo88

I am absolutely shocked that this stuff is still available for sale. I was watching Bathroom Renovations this morning on DIY Network and was shocked when I saw this being used. I would have thought this company was out of business by now...judging from the posts on this website. 

I purchased this stuff late 2005, held on to it for about 6 months and then did a bit of googling found this website and decided to return it to Lowe's. There were no questions asked. However, since I did not have the sales receipt I think I might have lost $20 bucks, but I gained peace of mind.


----------



## shineydays

Well...sometimes procrastination is a good thing. My husband and I purchased a bunch of Edge Flooring for use in our kitchen back in Sept. '05. We've been busy doing this and that but were finally "ready". Come to find out, we calculated the wrong amount of tiles needed. We needed more. Thank goodness this was before starting the project. We made a trip to our Lowes store only to find out they no longer sold the product. Went home to try and find another store that did and came across this website. Thank goodness we found out!!! Of course, we didn't want to use any of it. We didn't know what to do with the product we had and wanted our money back. I called Edge Flooring and spoke with someone in Customer Service who was _very _helpful and accamodating. She said the product we bought should have been destroyed since there were so many problems with it. She suggested I call Lowes. I called and spoke with a manager who was very helpful (so far). He said we could return all the tile, saw blade, grout, etc and receive a refund or receive a comparable product (of course not Edge) at a comparable price. The manager even has arranged for Lowe's to come and pick up the junk, oops, I mean products! My husband and I will then go to the store and pickout the new flooring. I'll keep you all informed how that goes. Cross your fingers!


----------



## Smove

*Please help*

How is going so far . I purchased some last year and just started to install them when i went online to get a transition and found all this info.
please help . [email protected]



zippyfear said:


> Edge Flooring. What a great idea.
> 
> you might want to check what others had to say about this stuff, but this is my experience with it.. you can find other comments here -
> 
> John Bridge Tiling Forum - Edge Flooring
> 
> What a great idea this stuff is.. unfortunately, that's where the positive comments end.
> 
> I was at Lowes picking out tile for our master bathroom when my wife commented on spending a little extra on Edge flooring to help to save myself some labor. It seemed like a good idea.. I didn’t really mind the tiling or grouting, but was not looking forward to laying backerboard necessary as it was going to be a second floor installation.
> 
> The room is roughly 80 sq ft.
> 
> Here is a summary of the problems I had.
> 
> The sections being 2 sq feet instead of 1 required a little more planning and thought each time one was placed. I’ve done rooms with real tile before, and it’s mark, cut, and place. But with the edge flooring (maybe I was just getting tired) several times I measured and cut right, but realized when I tried to place the tile that I had cut it with the tongue and grooves on the wrong end.
> 
> Even if I chalk that up as my inexperience.. it was still frustrating – Each incorrect cut cost me $6.80, although in some instances I was able to reuse some of the incorrectly cut pieces.
> 
> Of concern to me is the way the tiles near the sides tend to rest higher than the main part of the floor.. because the floor sits on padding, it only makes sense that the tiles on the end are not compressing the padding as much. When stepped on those tiles noticeably depress. Not sure the result of this in the long term or not but it does not happen at all with real tile.
> 
> The saw and jigsaw blades were a waste of money.. the jigsaw blade lasted through 3 tiles before the cutting edge was nothing more than a bare strip of metal. The saw blade wasn’t any better than a diamond blade that I had for cutting, so I returned the blades and used the diamond one.
> 
> The door frame strips didn’t work correctly. Someone else had mentioned how they had to ‘rig’ it to work. Here’s the problem with the frame strips. They are designed to go from a lower surface to a higher (the higher being the tile). I can assume that it would have worked correctly if the previous flooring was laminate even with my old carpet and I was installing ON TOP of the laminate. (thus making the new surface higher).. But it seems to me the more common situation is to remove the old stuff (I had carpet in the room previously). Once installed the carpet is nearly the same level as the tile.. What Edge should do is have a door strip for each circumstance. I would have preferred to have the edge strip snap down over the edge of the carpet to hold it in place.
> 
> Grout. Wow.. This needs to really be a message all in itself. How bad is this stuff?
> 
> 30 Sq Ft per can?!?! Anyone get that? I managed to get 19 Sq Feet for the first THREE cans.. Although, here’s a tip if you are insistent on using Edge flooring.. The Lowes had 2 types of cans.. I only assume now that one is maybe a newer design? The first set of cans I had had a white tip. The ones with the white tip came out way to quick at first. Sputtered in the middle, and then nearly quit working. I returned all of those and got the ones with the green tips on them, and the grout appears to come out a little more consistent. I haven’t completed the install yet so I’m not sure if this is what I will find with all the green tipped cans.
> 
> All in all with the project complete, it took me 14 cans to fill 88 Sq Ft of tile.. ($140 worth of grout) although alot of the cans I returned for a refund because only half the grout would come out. This is probably not typical because I had alot of corners and edges that needed to be filled. If the room had been 9x10 it would not have been nearly as bad.
> 
> Then there is the issue with the grout sinking into the crack. What’s going on with that? It looks like I’ll need to cover the entire floor twice with grout.. I’ll say that grouting with real tiles is a WHOLE LOT easier.. I could grout a whole floor with real grout in fraction of the time, and I’m just a home do-it-yourselfer.
> 
> I also want to mention that the Lowes I had originally purchased the tile was $34.50 per case ($3.40 per sq ft). But when I went to another to pick up an extra case they had it at $29.50 per case ($2.90 per sq ft). The first one refunded me the difference.. but thought that was weird as the less expensive Lowes didn’t have it on sale or clearance.. it was just their normal price.
> 
> -Zippyfear.


----------



## Smove

How is it going with your edge tiles? please help . I was about to install them in the kitchen. [email protected]



Linda said:


> We bought the tiles last week and at that time, Lowes was pulling some of their tiles off the shelf and returning to the vendor due to the cracking, etc. However, the tiles we bought are supposedly ok.
> 
> We found the circular saw worked just fine, but the jigsaw blade left something to be desired. We stripped it the first time we cut a sharp curve. However, Lowes took the whole set back without argument and replaced it. We tiled an approx 200 sq ft kitchen, and nothing cracked while we were cutting or laying the tile.
> 
> Using the product was harder than it looked, but nothing I wouldn't put down to inexperience. The grout definitely doesn't go as far as claimed.
> 
> In any case, so far so good. I guess the test will be when we put the appliances back on the floor. If anything untoward happens, I will repost.


----------



## Smove

What did you end up doing? I purchased a lot of the stuff too.
Thanks 



tonyl said:


> I was at Lowes yesterday and I thought I made a great "snap" purchase. They were closing out a bunch of Edge flooring. I purchased 1000 Sq ft. of it for $100 - a dollar a box. Got the underlayment for a buck a roll, and the grout for $0.37 a can. (All the rest of what they were selling was gone in about 10 minutes.)
> 
> I was going to use it in my apartment above my garage that I am in the process of building.
> 
> But, after reading this thread I am considering not using it. Has anyone had a good experience with the stuff? The stuff cost me less that $200.


----------



## jcvand

Would you be able to send the contact information on getting a refund? I installed mine about 1-1/2 yrs ago in a high traffic area - i agree - complete waste of time and money. thanks for your help.


----------



## jcvand

*Refund - contact info*

Would you be able to send the contact information on getting a refund? I installed mine about 1-1/2 yrs ago in a high traffic area - i agree - complete waste of time and money. thanks for your help.


----------



## Smove

I do not know yet . I contacted my non-responsive Lowes Store Manager and did not get an answer yet, after leaving him several massages. I will send a letter to Lowe's district Manager, explaining the situation and the indifference of my Lowe's store manager, eventhough my purchases from Lowe's last month only were at around $4000. I will contact my Lawyer (My brother)to have his paralegal write me the letter.I will let you know..


----------



## mnjmvj

*checking out Lowes*

Did you ever get satisfaction from Lowes? What state did you purchase your products in?

The reason I ask is I was just offered a management position with Lowes. As I am leaving my current employer because of indiferance to the people that keep them in buisiness I don't want to join another company that does the same thing.
Thanks,
mnjmvj


----------



## [email protected]

*Some more information about the Edge product*

I actually hesitated to enter this reply because it's been my experience that if you enter something positive about a product that people have made up their minds about, they accuse you of working for the company. I decided to enter what we found out anyway in case it would be useful to someone. I am a director of technology at a small school system in Michigan and am just a do-it-yourselfer. That information to help convince anyone that I am not a company shill.

Anyway, we found the Edge Company web site and read about the floating ceramic floor concept and were intrigued. However, after finding this and other negative comments we decided to pass (who needs premade headaches). But I got to thinking that this is a large company who sells this product internationally and it's hard to think they would make that bad a product. So we decided to do some more research. We went to several 'real' floor covering dealers (not Lowes) in our area listed on the Edge web site.

They were all surprised that we had heard of any problems with the product because they have been selling it and have heard no complaints at all. In fact one of the people said she has it installed in her kitchen and loves it. OK, they're dealers and want to sell the product but not many dealers would want to sell a product that they know their customers are going to holler at them for. This made it even more puzzling.

I then sent EMail messages to the company laying out all the problems I had 'heard' about to see what they would say. I got a response the next day saying this:

Thanks for your interest in the Edge Flooring. What you have read on the internet is product that was sold exclusively to Lowe’s and it was called Edge Precision Tile, what we offer today is Edge GTL.

We had issues back in 2004 where Lowe’s was stacking the product too high in their warehouses and handling the product incorrectly which caused stress cracks to appear in the tile after installation. We went into all the Lowe’s stores and warehouses back in June/July 2005 to reeducate Lowe’s on how they should stack and handle the product so things of this nature would not happen in the future. We then took out certain dates that this was affected by and put in new dates. Then in May 2006 Lowe’s choose not to pick up the new colors we had to offer and discontinued the product line all together.

This made sense to us and we proceeded to buy enough Edge GTL praline color to do a bathroom. We installed it with no more than the usual Do-it-Youself self inflicted problems and have been very happy with it for the past 3 months. It looks wonderful and is not causing any problems. In fact we are going to do our other bathroom and our kitchen this winter.

As I said at the beginning of this, I'm sure some will not believe me but this is our experience and to be fair all the information should be available.

Apparently the problem was with Lowes and I suppose they may have some product still in their stores. I would not touch that. Just order from a real store and have them provide the product.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## remodelmom

*edge flooring a nightmare*

We bought this for kitchen-cracked like crazy! We were told by Lowe's that we shouldn't have put appliances on it-too heavy-where would the fridge go?! After much complaining, we were given a full refund for all the materials we bought-even the guy at Lowe's said they had a lot of problems with it. Hope you didn't buy it!


----------



## [email protected]

*Edge floor tile*

We did buy it and have been very happy with it. 

Maybe my note was too long winded but if you read back over it you will see that it appears the problem was with the product Lowes had and the way they handled it and I recommended not buying it from Lowes because of that.

I never bought any from Lowes so I can't really address the differences.

Regards.


----------



## Jonathon59

*Don't*



Andy McDonald said:


> I am considering installing porcelain pre-attached backerboard quick snap edge flooring from Lowes and was wondering if anyone has read,installed or seen reviews on this product.


Andy,
I hope that you haven't gone ahead and purchased this brand - you will be sorry. We have had NOTHING but problems with ours. We had ours installed professionally by a local flooring dealer not quite two years ago. In the past six months, our tiles have begun cracking, one after another. 
I have tried to get the problem resolved and all I get is the run around, blame passing etc. 

I finally ended up getting a representative from Edge to my home. I threatened the VP of Edge that if I didn't start getting a satisfactory response that I was taking the issue to our local Television Stations; that they had people who did nothing but investigate problems and of course televise them! That's all it took.

However, the Edge rep wasn't here 10 minutes when he exclaimed that the incorrect underlayment had been used, therefore the warranty is null and void!

What really concerns me is that this product is being advertised on HGTV on all of their home improvement shows. According to the accolades on the show, the product is the next best thing since slided bread. It is not.


----------



## leezarrd

So I am trying to understand... have any of you with problems used the Edge GTL or have they all been the Precision Edge, which supposedly is not available anymore?


----------



## Bud Cline

Ya know what's funny to me? Everyone that is here in the "EDGE FLOORING THREAD" to say good things about Edge Flooring has less than six posts total. Sounds like a set up deal, must all work in the same place. Then along comes this "Tommy Sprayberry" that just happens to have 50,000 square feet of this crap on hand and he is posting his phone number hoping to hook an unsuspecting sole and dump some of his inventory.

*Edge Flooring FAILED miserably.*
*Edge Flooring filed bankruptcy late last fall (2007)*

*BUYER BE WARE*​


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Unbelieveable.


----------



## Taipans

Bill_Vincent said:


> Unbelieveable.


No kidding! Normal Ceramic tile is not that hard to lay, expecially in a bathroom sized area. This entire premise sounds bad from the get go!


----------



## mamas_llamas

*No EDGE for ME*

When our tile cracked, we called Edge, too. They said that our tile (though it was from Lowes), was post the "piling too high" time and post the poorly constructed tile time. Therefore the cracks had to be our fault. They "tested" a tile we sent in (one that had been laid but was not cracked) but it apparently was perfect. They wouldn't divulge WHAT tests were run or even send us on paper that the tile had passed their tests (wonder why? :whistling2: Lawsuit). They SAY a lot of stuff-like they have a great warranty. They SAY their product is easy to install and for DIYers. They SAY. How much time and money do you want to invest on their say after reading some of these threads?


----------



## mailbags

Amen, sister.


----------



## joycee

*more grout*

Tiled our family room about 3 years ago. Same problem everyone has with the grout. Only one or two cracked tiles, not enough to tear it all out. Due to old dogs (not being able to walk or go up stairs on tile) and our own procrastination. We still have boxes of the stuff meant for our kitchen and laundry room. After reading all the posts, I am reluctant to use it in those rooms. So here are my questions:
1. Can I still return unused boxes to Lowes?
2. Where can I find the mousse-y grout? Lowes does not carry it any more and I would like to re-apply to the tile already down. 
3. Is there some other kind of grout I can use?


----------



## Bud Cline

Talking to Lowe's is about all you can do. Last I heard even after Edge filed for bankruptcy Lowe's was still standing behind the Edge claims for their customers. It's worth a shot.


----------



## EAP

Could you be more specific on the claim Lowe's is still standing by the failed product? Who to contact? Lowe's GMs around here seem to be morons, and this is not even talking about Edge stuff. Edge Company DID in fact, go belly up last November (2007). Thanks 

We did a bathroom 4 years ago and just a couple days ago I heard another LOUD CRACK! Another one bites the dust. I have some unopened boxes of tiles, matting, transitions, grout, etc. Around $300 worth I'd like them to make good on. I'll bite the bullet on the $600 or so put down and now 20% or so cracked!


----------



## Bud Cline

My information comes from forums such as this and there are many. Do some searches on your own. See what you come up with. Unfortunately we can't fight this battle for you.


----------



## EAP

Bud Cline said:


> My information comes from forums such as this and there are many. Do some searches on your own. See what you come up with. Unfortunately we can't fight this battle for you.


I do not expect you to fight the good fight.:no: Just wondering if you had heard something new? I fear that (Edge) crap will end up in my closet, if so, I'll line the floors with it. But three hundred bucks is worth pursuing a bit, if not more. I made the mistake of buying the second round about 6 months after the tiles were installed in the basement bath.

Lowe's should never have sold this stuff. Will be working with the newer(?) and better Snap Stone when I have time to get around installing it. I have been buying a box or two at a time when it has been on sale.

I have read your posts on another website about Snap Stone and the flack you've been dodging. Glad there is at least one honest tile man out there.:icon_biggrin:

Snap Stone feels and appears to be a superior product.

Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline

Unfortunately a $300 investment in the Edge Flooring product probably isn't worth pursuing too far. To me $300 is a good sum while at the same time should you get an attorney involved in your pursuit you would waste another three hundred dollars in the first hour.

I haven't followed the details of the Edge Tile issues I just know there is some information on the Internet that may be beneficial to you. The topic pops up from time to time and I know there was a time when Lowe's was still honoring "returns" even after Edge filed for bankruptcy protection late last year. Maybe they will refund your money.

Better yet you may be able to work a trade. Snapstone is in the Canadian Home Depot stores and among other sellers it is in all of the Menard's Stores in the Midwest U.S., and several other mainstream stores such as Nebraska Furniture Marts and some mom and pops.

Here's a little-known fact that may help you. There is at least one Lowe's store selling Snapstone. To my knowledge Lowe's hasn't picked up on the Snapstone product totally so you may be limited to the one store that does have it at this time. Maybe if you prayed to the Lowe's Gods they would be willing to do an inner-store-transfer and trade you some Snapstone for the Edge Tile product you now have. I have no idea if that is possible but hey, it may be worth a try. I'm gonna get killed for this.

Under the circumstances I think I would turn in a claim on the whole shootin' match including what you have in the box and in the basement. The Edge Tile product has proven to be trash and everyone involved knows it.


----------



## EAP

Thanks for your latest response Bud.

Obviously getting a refund has (not) been our "highest priority" (to quote a Texan who ran for President in 1992 and it wasn't George H.W. Bush).:laughing:

I wish I had not rushed out to get the second load of of the stuff, albeit, it was perhaps "half" the amount of the original project in late 2004.

I would not pursue using an attorney since I am not a big fan of those guys either. 

Thanks for letting me know about Lowe's. We now have three Menard's in the local area, so I doubt that any Lowe's around here will carry it [Snap Stone] around here, unless it is not an exclusive. Great suggestion however!

I would be delighted to even get a gift card or whatever from Lowe's for the worthless EDGE junk. AND I DO HAVE ALL THE RECEIPTS!

One would think Lowe's would be more interested in protecting their reputation? We have spent no small chunk of change @ Lowe's in the past 6 years or so that they have been in this market (Toledo, Ohio).


----------



## Bud Cline

I would think "store credit" would be available under the circumstances if you just whine enough. A refund of some description is your only hope.

Those big box stores expect a certain amount of crap (dollar losses) from vendors over time and now that the inferior product is no longer threatening sales they have no real motivation to make anyone whole again over the bogus Edge Tile.

Menard's is going hog-wild with the Snapstone and Menard's is considered to be somewhat conservative when it comes to selecting new vendors from what I hear. They must see some future in handling it and the Snapstone Company is legitimately a first class operation from what I've seen. TODAY Snapstone is installing an 800 square foot floor display in the St. Paul Minnesota Menard's Mega Store and they are doing the same in the Chicago area next month. The stuff is going gangbusters. It is also just now being marketed under a different name I think. I hope it goes well for them.


----------



## EAP

I hope Menards and Snap Stone do well with the products. A wider variety of styles and grouts would be nice as would various transition pieces. I see they have or will come out with 6 inch squares soon as well as the 12 inchers.

I was on their website yesterday and it seems their own forum for users has gone into a higher gear as of late.

The one thing if anything was good about Edge was the variety of tiles and grouts they offered. I say that loosely because the grout and most (if not all) of the tile was crap, maybe I should say the concept was good. 

The Menards (here) continue to stock the three basic tile colors and grouts. I think they have had the product since late winter or early spring. The display is not real appealing. Perhaps with your mention of the St Paul and Chicago stores with the 800 sq. ft. displays that may change.

This is a bit off topic, but what is a Menard's "MEGA" store? I think it is the same (new) ones we here, but am curious, if you know. Our three newest all have garden centers, appliances, and food. I know some older ones in the outlying areas do not carry those items.

I think Menard's is finished growing in this area with three stores. I like Menards for the most part especially the "sales" and rebates the others seldom, if ever offer.

I wonder if Edge will ever reappear under a new identity and re-engineered?


----------



## Bud Cline

The Menard's "Mega Store" (mega may be my word) are the stores that are basically two stories tall inside. They sport a mezzazine (upper level) in the center of the store, more sales floor. We have one of those here (brand new). It has a Garden Center and also sells appliances and even a Grocery Department. Now THAT'S going too far.

I'm guessing the Snapstone displays were a "hurry up" deal for Snapstone but they are following Menard's rigid display specifications. You'll notice all of the tile displays are basically the same. The only differance is the Snapstone display also stocks the grouts and they have a DIY sound/video feature. Menard's only wants to carry three colors of tile at this time, haven't got a clue as to why. More colors are available online if you care to shop it that way. I think there are currently nine tile colors and five grout colors.

http://www.flooringmarket.com/snapstone/

My understanding of the new display areas is they are "living areas" that will also show cabinets and appliances placed on the Snapstone floors. A portion of the display is grouted and a portion is allowed to remain ungrouted.

The six inch tiles are there for various design expansions/contributions but I don't remember if they are for sale at this time or not. I have a few and they open up some nice border possibilities. There are other plans in the works also I'm sure.

The Snapstone website

http://www.snapstone.net/

is also being remodelled and is to one day have a section to show off projects installed by Snapstone cutomers. The forum 

http://boardserver.superstats.com/list.html?u=SnapStone&f=1

has seen an increase in traffic lately and that's a good sign. It obviously means they are gaining marketshare by leaps and bounds. There is a good How To section with videos available at the site.


----------



## Judithtruly

skirov said:


> I guess I am one of the few that might have a good word for this product. In a summary: do not follow the installation instructions, do not use the underlayment and you should be fine. I have a relatively small kitchen (approx 120 sq ft. floor). I put the tiles with my wife approx 3 weeks ago, moved a huge whirlpool refr. (and we were not very gentle) and so far nothing cracked. My 2 cents: do not put anything between the floor's plywood (I assume that is what you have) and the tiles. Make sure the floor is not wobbly. If the floor makes noises try to fix it. Do not be pedantic, just do your best. 1 hr shoould be enough to prepare the floor. GLUE the tiles to the floor!!! Use for example underlayment glue (Liquid Nails make such a glue, others as well). Put enough of it on the tile, put in place and leave for at least 4-5 hours (but best 24 hrs). There should not be any moving tiles- if there are you can try to drill holes between the tiles and fill them with expanding wood glue (Bull, Gorilla, etc.). This worked great for me. The grout is hard to put, but is somewhat flexible, so it will not crack when floor moves (and if you do not have concrete it will move). Overall I think this is a great product, but the way it is prtrayed is completely inadequate.
> BTW, I am buying these tiles for 30 USD if you still have them if you pay the transport. And if you use my technique and you succeed you owe me 17 bucks as well .
> Oh and the underlayment is great, but not for tiles- I already used mine and I am buying if you are selling:laughing:. What discount store got those tiles you were saying ?:yes:


Is the Precision edge flooring still working out for you? If so, do you have any other special tips about it?


----------

